# First cast at Honey Creek



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

First cast this morning on Honey Creek on jig and twisty tail. PS first time poster...long time lurker. The rest of the morning was a shut out. The big rivers are still high and muddy.


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you sir... I thought she was a beaut as well. I was out searching for saug but have been shut out in the area since I moved back over 5yrs ago.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

mtspradlin2000 said:


> First cast this morning on Honey Creek on jig and twisty tail. PS first time poster...long time lurker. The rest of the morning was a shut out. The big rivers are still high and muddy.


I fish that crik too I didn't think many knew about it. Welcome to the site. Tom ------------ Where you from?


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm also from Huber ... Tom. I guess I need to update my profile.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

mtspradlin2000 said:


> I'm also from Huber ... Tom. I guess I need to update my profile.


So thats why you knew about it.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey 2000 go to my profile page and look at the smallies my grandson caught


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

I did not check temp.... I went to the river right after and it was nasty. The creek wasnt in the best shape either. But fishable. Like you said... Its a bait creek. Not a hot spot. Although... I did catch and release. So she's still there...lmfao.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice fish, welcome aboard. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

House, The section of GMR you show is a fairly long slow moving pool that runs 3-8 feet deep. That picture is not high quality as there are shallow areas within this stretch that don't really show well in the picture. Both Honey Creek and Lost Creek are very tiny and through a good portion of the summer don't have much more than a trickle running through them.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> While you are right that its no secret, Im sure more then a dozen folks just cringed when they saw your post as it may have been there own little secret spot.. Since your new on here, a few things to make your stay comfortable, first everyone loves pictures so keep em coming but as a general rule, most folks would have referred to Honey as " I was fishing a trib to the GMR" as most small creeks can not stand extra pressure as well as most new folks or lurkers are not familiar with smaller streams property lines and will often trespass without knowing it and help to shut down a stream. I know as I used to fish all over that stream long before the crowds slowly got it shut down and I suppose I helped in that regard as I was young and dumb.
> 
> Its not the Official stance here but an unwritten rule, just like the steelheaders you just don't mention small streams. Like others said the stream is all but all locked up with private water so the likelihood of someone getting up there and finding a good public spot is slim to none so no harm done.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mark.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I think the cigarette carton [CC], as a unit of measurement, should be the new standard for all fish caught in SW Ohio. That fish is 3.5 CC. 

I'm still trying to land a 4 CC fish this year. I know there out there.

The other day I didn't get anything big, but I did land a bunch of 1 CCs. It was just nice to be on the water enjoying natures splendor though.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

mtspradlin2000,

Nice fish and welcome to OGF!

The rest of you "river police" I'm sure will notice that your posts are gone in this thread. I encourage you to refrain from similar posts in the future.

Thanks in advance for your cooperation


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

Well crap.... I missed all the drama and entertainment !! I didn't get to see a single comment. Saugeye Tom had to text me to get me to look ! Did anyone get screen shots...lol. I just assumed Honey Creek was general enough.... And yes... A cig carton in the Dayton area is the standard unit of measurement... Second to a beer can.


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ahhhh.... Internet Forums were a kid can be a kid.... Lol


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

mtspradlin2000 said:


> Second to a beer can.


LOL! Nice!



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

So I'm guessing GPS cords on my next muskie pic isn't kosher then ?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Lundy said:


> mtspradlin2000,
> 
> Nice fish and welcome to OGF!
> 
> ...


Where's imalt??


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

mtspradlin2000 said:


> So I'm guessing GPS cords on my next muskie pic isn't kosher then ?


No, it really isn't appropriate.

As a new member you need to realize pretty quickly that are many that are passionate about protecting the smaller flows. They are well founded in many of their concerns.

You need to be considerate of that fact and try not post stuff that you know will create heartburn for many.

Any posts that as made with the primary or underlying motive so as to create problems won't work for either side of this emotional issue.

Posts your reports but be cognizant of others that share your same waters.


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lundy the last comment was just me trying to be funny. I'm completely aware of the concerns. But honestly thought I was being general enough about the location. In no way did I mean to create the fiasco that I did.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Lundy said:


> No, it really isn't appropriate.
> 
> As a new member you need to realize pretty quickly that are many that are passionate about protecting the smaller flows. They are well founded in many of their concerns.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

I've been a member for sometime. Just haven't been vocal.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

mtspradlin2000 said:


> I've been a member for sometime. Just haven't been vocal.


Then I will never have to worry if you know better or not


----------



## mtspradlin2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol... Touche. Again... I didn't mean to ignite a fire. I honestly thought I was being discrete enough in my description.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

I used to feel the same way about posting where I caught fish. Then in a matter of a year the best stretch of my favorite creek had more other anglers than I had seen before. Now I rarely ever even post reports because of it. I even edited some of my prior posts to keep people from using Google to search for the the name.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Post your reports, just withhold locations. But please feel free to continue to upload your fish porn.  

Use PM's for locations.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I must of wrote my other posts in invisible ink. I am sure the point was taken though

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

imalt said:


> I must of wrote my other posts in invisible ink. Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Congrats on the promotion by the way.


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

Sounds like the "OGF police" have spoken


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah mine got deleted too. I was just being facetious because it always ends up being imalt's fault  heaven forbid you state your opinion on a public forum.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

deltaoscar said:


> Congrats on the promotion by the way.


I heard the promotion comes with a mandatory vacation that should come here soon.

In the mods defense it usually is my fault. I just am not very good at dealing with the special crowd out there.

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

imalt said:


> I heard the promotion comes with a mandatory vacation that should come here soon.
> 
> In the mods defense it usually is my fault. I just am not very good at dealing with the special crowd out there.
> 
> Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Not always the best choice to book a one way flight when you go on vacation. Might want to reconsider your travel plans before you leave town and find out you can't get back home.

Do you plan on taking anyone else here on vacation with you?


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry to see the posts get deleted because there was some good info in there. I'm glad to see that some posters found out that they don't own this board and they learned that they don't own Honey Creek either. The thing drains 147 square miles over 3 counties and the OP never said if he was on public or private ground. 
He could have caught that fish in his Grandma's back yard for all we know.

Nice fish, I was interested in this thread because I had planned on taking my kids down Honey Creek last weekend but we couldn't make it. I'm planning on this weekend but then I remember it's early muzzle loader season..........We'll see if the boss allows that much outdoor time.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

OrangeRay said:


> Sorry to see the posts get deleted because there was some good info in there. I'm glad to see that some posters found out that they don't own this board and they learned that they don't own Honey Creek either. The thing drains 147 square miles over 3 counties and the OP never said if he was on public or private ground.
> He could have caught that fish in his Grandma's back yard for all we know.
> 
> Nice fish, I was interested in this thread because I had planned on taking my kids down Honey Creek last weekend but we couldn't make it. I'm planning on this weekend but then I remember it's early muzzle loader season..........We'll see if the boss allows that much outdoor time.


I don't know how old your kids our but my little ones have been doing pretty well on a creek with a float and fly setup with a foam spider. They have been catching a bunch of sunfish and a bunch of shiners.


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

imalt said:


> I don't know how old your kids our but my little ones have been doing pretty well on a creek with a float and fly setup with a foam spider. They have been catching a bunch of sunfish and a bunch of shiners.


The boys are 7 and 9. They got worn out on creek chubs and finger length bluegill in Grandma's creek through the summer. The creeks by us went dry/stopped flowing for a month or so and just filled up with the last 2 rains and my boat motor broke(normally fish CJ) so I took them to the river. They LOVE it but aren't catching very many fish. I'll trade my pole with one of them so they can use my lure and boom I catch one on their pole! I assume it's the subtle nuances like stopping the lure and jerking it on and eddy or next to a rock that I suppose only countless hours of time with a wet line compiled with a million years of refinement of our instincts produce. The only way marry those 2 is by catching more fish, more kinds of fish and in different situations so I decided to take them somewhere in between.
River fish seem a little more picky/less hungry than creek fish to me. I can't quite put my finger on why though.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

OrangeRay said:


> The boys are 7 and 9. They got worn out on creek chubs and finger length bluegill in Grandma's creek through the summer. The creeks by us went dry/stopped flowing for a month or so and just filled up with the last 2 rains and my boat motor broke(normally fish CJ) so I took them to the river. They LOVE it but aren't catching very many fish. I'll trade my pole with one of them so they can use my lure and boom I catch one on their pole! I assume it's the subtle nuances like stopping the lure and jerking it on and eddy or next to a rock that I suppose only countless hours of time with a wet line compiled with a million years of refinement of our instincts produce. The only way marry those 2 is by catching more fish, more kinds of fish and in different situations so I decided to take them somewhere in between.
> River fish seem a little more picky/less hungry than creek fish to me. I can't quite put my finger on why though.


I have always done better in the creeks than in the rivers. My son is 4 so as long as he catches something he is happy. I try to take my 10 yr old nephew and he gets bored quick. It must be the age he doesn't want to listen to what I try to tell him everything has to be his way.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Ian,you think you might get a 30 day Free vacation from OGF?If you do we can go fish the old Lakeside Park Lake off Gettysburg Ave.It's got some Bass in it.Just might go fish it at night and take the canoe.You do have a Carry Permit I assume.I don't but I will have something.Just never know.



Roscoe


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

That's right you like creeks.Well we will fish Wolf Creek.Probably won't run into very many Fishermen.That's a small creek with some good holes.Been ther B4.Bing or Google it.We will get atterum.



Roscoe


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

The most offensive thing I saw in this thread was the suggestion that a cigarette carton be used to measure fish. Nothing worse than going out for some fresh air and ending up smelling that crap.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

homebrew said:


> The most offensive thing I saw in this thread was the suggestion that a cigarette carton be used to measure fish. Nothing worse than going out for some fresh air and ending up smelling that crap.


if you don't have anything nice to say...


----------

